# Difference Between Pg And Vg



## RATZ (11/8/14)

A quick video on Propylene glycol and Vegetable Glycerine and how they affect your vape experience:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Good easy explanation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

Very nice and concise video! A must watch for all newbies for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

Good find @RATZ thank you


----------



## Necris (11/8/14)

Subscribed, will watch this evening


----------



## RATZ (11/8/14)

He has some other great intro videos on his channel too. It would be worthwhile if you are learning to watch them too. 
"Watts Amps Ohms and Volts" should be considered compulsory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/8/14)

RATZ said:


> He has some other great intro videos on his channel too. It would be worthwhile if you are learning to watch them too.
> "Watts Amps Ohms and Volts" should be considered compulsory.


 
I watched them all. Tx @RATZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

RATZ said:


> He has some other great intro videos on his channel too. It would be worthwhile if you are learning to watch them too.
> "Watts Amps Ohms and Volts" should be considered compulsory.



Then I need to watch them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

